
Wait, men fake orgasms? - Lightning
http://www.salon.com/2013/04/13/wait_men_fake_orgasms/
======
rograndom
This is fairly well known phenomena amongst professional wrestlers. There are
even t-shirts made that joke about it.

Not sure the exact reason, maybe something to do with the brain turning off
pleasure / pain receptors? Achieving an orgasm will sometimes just not happen
unless you exert a huge amount of focus and concentration.

I had done some informal surveys with people who take the same sort of
pounding on their bodies: stunt people, professional football and hockey
players, UFC fighters. But none have admitted to having the same issue.

------
general_failure
While this is an interesting topic, is this hackernews material?

~~~
Lightning
Yes, as you consider it interesting and I do too. "What to Submit - On-Topic:
Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes more than
hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the answer might
be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity."
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

